# Good thing hair grows back



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor Gryff. He's going to look awful. I brought him in to be groomed today and she is going to have to shave him down. He is blowing coat big time and is one giant mat. I'm going to have to enroll him in the marines. I'm really dreading seeing this "haircut". I'll post pictures when I get him home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He'll still be a cutie..he's Gryff!!

Good luck, and of course...pics


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh - you will probably love it, I am sure he will look adorable. Two of mine are getting their shortie summer cuts tomorrow too! They are much happier, and I promise, easier to clean!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

My groomer "overtrimmed" Lola 2 weeks ago. She is now reaching a length that is adorable. I think the key is how they trim the face. You know the body is going to be short, but the face hair shape shows all the "expression" (okay- that we project onto them...). Lola's face just got really cute. But no doubt, you will LOVE the ease of coat care. Especially after the work you did cleaning Gryff last week!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ugh. He looks dreadful. Mostly, I'm a bit worried about how bow-legged he is. I knew he was, but I can really see it now. Does anybody think there is a problem?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I can see this in Doc's future......he is a bit naked, but still cute as a bug!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ivy,

I wish it were MY dog that had the grooming problem instead of ME!!!

I finally decided to have my hair cut and colored and I SHOWED my hairdresser a photo of my natural hair color which was brown with auburn undertones. Well, she said it would be great to add a highlight also...Well, what happened was that the highlight was wayyyyy too much, so she said she would add a color to tone it down... TONE IT DOWN???? :fish::argue: It came out BRIGHT ORANGE!!! I won't even show you guys...

When my DH came home he nearly jumped three feet in the air when he saw me!! I swear I thought he was going to have a heart attack!! :faint::faint::faint:

I called my hairdresser back the next day but was told she would be out for three days!!!
:frusty: I had no choice but to try someone new who could try and fix it. Well, this person added a dark brown on top and so NOW I am a redhead!!!!! Nothing against redheads, but this was NOT even close to what I had originally intended.....

Just kill me NOW!!! I would rather look like Gryff, at least he is still CUTE!!!!...

Before:









After (it's actually alot brighter red than this..)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Diane you don't even look like the same person in your before and after pics. However, you are absolutely beautiful in both and I love your new red hair! It looks great on you! You can totally pull it off. Trust me you'll get used to it and so will everyone else. I can't wait to hear all the compliments you will be getting.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I guess I should be thankful that I didn't turn out GREEN like my avatar!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I really like it.....I am all gray as well, but too cheap to color my hair. Hmmm...after seeing your's maybe I'll have anti up some change every three or four weeks!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm sure I'd feel the same as you when it isn't the look you were going for... but I have to say it is really a great color (and cut) for you! You look MAH-VE-LOUS!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the red hair! It looks really good on you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy- Here is your chance to finally grow it out from the start!

Diane- I really like your new color. It adds a lot of warmth to your face but I bet it will take some getting used to!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

This may not be what you want to hear but you look *great!!!* Makes you look like a kid. Get me that girl's number.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Diane - I adore your new hair color. It is fabulous. So few people can wear red hair and you do it fantastically. I LOVE IT. 

As for Gryff - lots of dogs have bowed legs without it affecting their health. I'm not an expert, but it looks more like "easty-westy" feet with a slight turn in at the hocks. There are some that say to get the proper shoulder layback on this breed that it's almost impossible to get stick straight legs and proper movement. So unless there is weakness in the leg joints (your vet can check) or his gait is affected, I wouldn't worry about it. He is kind of bare - thank goodness it's summer. He'll be cool, easy to groom and by winter he'll have longer hair again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooh, in the Diane excitement, I forgot to mention in the last photo Gryff looks like he's trying to hide his nakedness. Short cut or not, he's adorable.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, first of all little Gryff looks adorable! He looks so dejected in those pics....poor little guy....guess he felt a bit naked! You'll get use to seeing him with less hair! And.......Diane......you look marvelous! I love your hair red! Girl, you look 15 yrs. younger than you already looked! I say keep it up! Does hubby approve now??


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaaw Gryff looks a little naked, but I'll bet he's soft and it will be so comfortable for the summer. In a couple of weeks he'll probably look really cute!

Diane - you're hair looks fabulous! I LOVE the color and cut!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, thank you all so much for the wonderful compliments...:biggrin1:

It actually is a bit oranger than the photo..I just couldn't get my DH to take 12 more pictures to satisfy me...ound:

After I quit my job at Intel, I decided to let my hair grow out as it grew so fast and dealing with the root thing was a pain! Well between my brother telling me I looked like I was *80 *and my DH gingerly "suggesting" that I cut and color it again, I took the plunge..

I don't think we both are quite used to it yet. My best friend who has three red headed kids all had a good laugh on me...

Oh well, gotta keep ones sense of humor!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Diane,
I love your hair. The cut and color are great and take years away.
I keep threatening to stop coloring my hair, but I look at my sister who "went gray" and she looks much older than I . So I guess I'll keep up with the (expensive)process. For now, at least.

Ivy,
I had a good laugh at poor Gryff's picture.
Mine have looked the same when they were matted and need to be cut down.
He's still adorable and I like his head and face.

Chico's legs look a bit like Gryff's when he gets a very short "haircut".

In a few weeks, Gryff will look even more adorable.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm really not concerned about his legs, just a bit cautious. He jumps around and runs like a maniac, so I know they don't bother him.

Diane, I love your haircut and the color. You're just not used to it. It really looks wonderful.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is another picture that really shows his legs. Like I said before, he doesn't seem troubled at all, so I'm trying not to be troubled either. I'm glad I have these pictures though so I can talk to the vet about it when he goes for his checkup in the fall.

His head looks WAY too big for his teeny body!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! They sure did cut him right down to the skin! It'll grow out quickly though, just you wait and see and for now he will be quick to bathe and dry!

Imamurph, your hair looks great! It does take years off you. I'm in the same boat as you. I'd be afraid now to let it really grow out and see how much grey there really is! Coloring it makes you look younger, even 80 year olds have brown or red heair these days!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ivy, I don't mean to laugh at Gryff, but oh my, he really did get shaved rather close to the skin. He doesn't look too happy about it either.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Nah, he's doing just fine with it. He does look ridiculous though. It would have been awful for him if she tried to brush it out. He was really, really matted. Nobody said blowing coat was easy.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Ahhh, Diane, now I can put a face with your name! You look lovely in your new do. I am reminded of the time I was visiting my daughter in San Diego, and everyone knows Californians are wild and crazy,  so I (thought) I would be wild and crazy too, and dyed my hair bright red. It was so red, it glowed. When I got back home, my hairdresser attempted to dye it back to brown and it wouldn't take. I actually had to let it all grow out. Oh such wild and crazy days, such fun!

Ivy, Cazzie looked like Gryff this winter when he was shaved in FL, only his head was poufier. More poodle like. Everyone laughed at him. He was humiliated. Let me see if I can find a photo. Anyway, take heart, it's grown back nicely now.

Suzy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now that IS short! Poor wittle Gryff.  I think it's cute, though quite naked. You'd never think these guys were so skinny under all that hair, would you? lol I'll bet he is silky soft now! I dont' see any bowlegs so not sure what you might be worried about, Ivy. I see a little 'easty - westy' as Lisa said, but not much. 

Oh, Diane! You look GREAT !!! I love the new color and cut! I really do. It makes you look younger, more hip. Tell hubby it's the new sexy you so he'd better watch out!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ivy, Gryff looks really naked, but he's going to appreciate it in the Summer.

Diane, as others said: your new hair do looks fabulous. It honestly makes you look 20 years younger!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Diane - I think you look GREAT! What a change that must feel like. Love it!

Oh Gryff - I could just scoop you up and cuddle with you. What a doll. I love the bobbed ears too. I wish I had the guts to go that short - he's going to love summer in NY!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the red on you. My DH would love it even more. For years I've been coloring my hair in the red family because he loves redheads. Now, I am back almost to my natural shade of brown. I never felt like a redhead.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Ivy, Here is Cazzie shortly after his Florida shave. His hair was shaved down like Gryff's. I wouldn't allow any pictures at the time! Here his hair has grown out somewhat, but you can see his big head! Suzy


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Suzy, how long after the haircut was the picture taken? Gryff's is so short you can see his skin. I keep joking that he's joining the Marines! I know why he's cut so short and I expected it. He was so incredibly matted that everytime I tried to brush him he would snarl at me and try to bite me. Glad that's over!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I am thinking 3 weeks or so after his shave. It did take quite a bit longer for his big head to fit with the rest of the body!

Suzy


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwww he looks so cute and what a pleasure it will be to bathe and brush him.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Diane - you look HOT (I am so happy to see your face! I usually link you with your avatar!

Ivy - believe me , Gryff is more comfortable this way. If he had lots of matting, that is un-natural and un-comfortable for a havanese. I hope his spirits are good, take him for a run and ball toss in that beautiful backyard. He look so CUTE!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Kordelia. Hey, next time you're up this way you should come for a hike. Henry would have a wonderful time.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Of course, as I expected..he looks darling. Simply because..he's Gryff  One of the cutest doggies EVER. But, I do understand your dissapointment. Everyone has seen the disaster that was Cooper after his first whack job. And Daisy is shaved down almost EVERY time, looking just like Gryff. Seems growing it out takes FOREVER, too.

Diane, what can I say?? You make a BEAUTIFUL redhead!!! I'm a "from the bottle" red head, and I can never get the right color. I'm cheap, and usually buy what's on sale, lol. 2 yrs ago, I bought one that turned me into Ronald McDonald's love child, LMAO!! I said I did it on purpose, to get out of a work Christmas party dh was having. 
It didn't work, cause he made me go. I bought and wore a low cut halter top, funky jean jacket, some totally NOT my style black pants and boots with about a 5 inch heel. 
Thought I'd go with the look..really embrace it :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Gryff looks adorable, ike a little lion! The cut is short, but hey, you wont have to deal with brushing him out everyday while he is blowing coat! You just saved hours and hours of pain and tears. When we rescued Carmen they had completely shaven her entire body, she looked like a little rat. No hair on her face or anything, just one eye had really long eyelashes and the other somehow were missing. It only took a few months, probably five, to get her to look normal ish again.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Ivy, I know it looks shocking today, but it will grow out. There have been many times when I have had to cut my guys short like that because of mats. Today was haircut day for Lexi and Lily. Lily got a shortie as her curly hair is just so so matted!! She has a few spots like Gryff has on her chest and around her neck, but thankfully i was able to camouflage them with some longer hairs. 
Here is a piture of her cut from this morning. 
Dont worry, Gryff will fill out and you will LOVE how easy it is to care for!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lily looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Lily looks adorable. Really, I'm not upset about Gryff's haircut. I expected it and was very glad Tara was able to keep the face a reasonable length. Gryff doesn't mind it at all and I am using the opportunity of absolutely no mats to get him used to being brushed again without trying to rip my face off. When he runs around the yard he looks like a little pony.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*grows back fast*

I clipped both of mine really close along the body a little over a month ago, I cannot believe it is already an inch or more longer. Riki looks chubby because his coat is so thick and it sticks out. Daisy is silkier, so she still looks very petite. Oh how nice it is not to have to hurt them! I do plan on growing the faces back out to keep the hair out of their eyes...and keep the legs longer...but the body coat will still be short.

I learned to do it myself because they hate to be crated with barking dogs around them. I just learned from my mentor and it isn't that hard. Just takes a lot of time.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*not keep the legs longer*

That would be funny, keep the legs longer. I meant keep the coat on the legs longer!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Diane,

Your hair looks GREAT!! It's so warm and makes you look younger!!:whoo:

I did red and short at a vulnerable time...couldn't wait to get back to my brown/blonde "me". I just didn't feel like myself with red hair. You do look great though!

You're a hoot!

Ivy, 

Griff's hair will grow quickly...just think how comfy he'll feel for the hot summer.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - Lily looks so cute - she really does have a curly coat. I bet she loves the easier grooming.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, it is so curly that I can sit and unwind corkscrews all day long on her back. I probably should have gone shorter, but she was getting impatient after being on the table for an hour!! I cut Lexi too, but not as short! It is never ending with 3!!!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Diane,

You look absolutely great! Cutting your hair and dying it red has taken 20 years off of your looks. Don't worry, red fades fast so you won't need to tame the color. 

Karen


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...I wish that I could take 20 lbs off by dying my body!!!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

Diane your hair looks great! You go girl!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Diane, I love your red hair. My hair has been white since my 30's. Once I tried to dye it brown again and it turned blue!! ugg. Seriously, you look more than 20 yrs younger and the style is wonderful.

Ivy, Gryff looks so cute. Just think, the leaves and stickers won't jump out and get him anymore!!
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Diane, I love your new haircut and color! Its like one of those makeover shows on TV!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Alright Ivy, here is Gryff's twin Brady when he had to be shaved down right before his first birthday.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks familiar!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

While both pictures are great, I love the new color and cut. You look ten years younger.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Ugh. He looks dreadful. Mostly, I'm a bit worried about how bow-legged he is. I knew he was, but I can really see it now. Does anybody think there is a problem?


His hair might be off but you can't remove that Havanese look and personality. He still has the smile and the eyes. What a sweet personality to just sit there while you take pictures!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Gryff still looks adorable in his new cut and I bet he is so soft. 

Diane, I bet it's a shock to look in the mirror and see someone who looks so different! I love the new cut and color, it looks wonderful! You probably just need to give it a few days to really be able to "see" how cute you look.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

*Tell him he is beautiful*

I did not recognize MoJo when I picked him up from his haircut either! Once she cut out all the mats, there wasn't much left!:jaw:

What does "blowing coat" mean? Also, does anyone have suggestions for stinky dog breathuke:?

Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

MoJoBoy said:


> I did not recognize MoJo when I picked him up from his haircut either! Once she cut out all the mats, there wasn't much left!:jaw:
> 
> What does "blowing coat" mean? Also, does anyone have suggestions for stinky dog breathuke:?
> 
> Have a great day!


First of all :welcome:

Blowing coat is when the puppy coat is going through the change to adult coat. There is much matting and the upkeep of the coat can become quite a challenge.

As for stinky breath, several of us use Petzlife Oral Gel for dental hygiene.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

You look great!!! I love both the hair cut and the color.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I use Oxyfresh in Gryff's water. It makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How did I miss this thread I wonder. Ivy, I agree what a relief it is that hair grows back. 

Diane, you look great in your new haircut and color. It really makes you look younger.

I am dreading the thought of finding a hairdresser and colorist after moving to LI. I have been going to my hairdresser and colorist for last 15 years and they are just amazing!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I hope you put that pic of adorable Lily in the 'puppy cut' thread! It's so very nice. Great job! She is adorable and so squishable. 

Yup, there's Brady, Gryff's twin. Those two are so alike it's uncanny. Cute!

Hey, Diane... how does hubby like the new woman??


----------

